# Are bulldogs considered medium or large breeds?



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if I should get large breed puppy dog food or "regular" puppy food.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What kind of bull dog do you have? English or American?


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Bulldogs are large breed because of their weight and bone mass.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Large-sized dogs are classified as dog breeds weighing 50 or more pounds.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

My understanding is that by KC classification my rotti is only medium to large as she will way about 80lbs so I would put a bull dog in the medium area.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

If you are in doubt, get a LBP food. A LBP food won't hurt a small breed, but a non-LBP food _may_ hurt a large breed.


----------

